# Ginny - female chinchilla - Surrey



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Ginny
DOB: Dec 2008

Ginny is a female chinchilla who is looking for a home with a neutered male chinchilla for company, as she doesn't like other females.
She has come to us because her previous owner no longer wanted her. She is a very nice girl.
We ask for a donation of whatever you can afford.

Located in Old Cousldon, Surrey

Furry Friends Animal Rescue (Surrey) 
Tel: 02084071080/07973569371
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.furryfriendsrescue.co.uk


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home


----------



## Burrowed Hearts Rescue (Jun 29, 2016)

She's beautiful


----------

